# Anyone with a High Speed Camera on the forum?



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, (_If not, please feel free to move it Moderators_ )

I have been experimenting with tanks, (_specifically vape chambers and chimneys in this instant_), and have a theory about coils, that if I am correct, could well change the way we coil, wick and lay out our decks, and ... will certainly explain why the placement of the coil is as important as what we know it is.

The theory being that the *majority* of the vapour comes out of the wick ends of the coil, *not *off the surface of the coil, (more so with contact coils).

The way to prove this is easy enough ... by videoing simple single coils, both contact and spaced, at low and medium power, at high speed, and on an exposed deck  ... and then replaying it at low speed.
I unfortunately don't have a high speed camera  ... any takers out there?

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (5/3/21)

this sounds like fun !

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

vicTor said:


> this sounds like fun !



I agree ... even if I am wrong, we'll end up seeing the atomisation cycle in slow motion, which I'm sure everyone will find interesting 

If I'm right, then I'd like to take it further and test out other coil types too, and let's prove, (scientifically) once and for all which type(s) are better / best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (5/3/21)

Most high endish smartphones have 60fps slowmo built in, some have higher frame rates.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz (5/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, (_If not, please feel free to move it Moderators_ )
> 
> I have been experimenting with tanks, (_specifically vape chambers and chimneys in this instant_), and have a theory about coils, that if I am correct, could well change the way we coil, wick and lay out our decks, and ... will certainly explain why the placement of the coil is as important as what we know it is.
> 
> ...



Might want to have a look at CHDK for Canon, I know that my A480 supports motion detection to the order of 127 micro secs, used for lightning capture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Most high endish smartphones have 60fps slowmo built in, some have higher frame rates.



You live and learn ... Thanks for that info OnePowerfulCorsa  ... I doubt my Chinese Huawei can 

Who has a "high endish" cell phone that's prepared to do a few of tests then?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

blujeenz said:


> Might want to have a look at CHDK for Canon, I know that my A480 supports motion detection to the order of 127 micro secs, used for lightning capture.



Based on your proven history of project documentation, I'm hoping that not only is your camera capable, but that you'd be prepared to do the test  {hint, hint}

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (5/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You live and learn ... Thanks for that info OnePowerfulCorsa  ... I doubt my Chinese Huawei can
> 
> Who has a "high endish" cell phone that's prepared to do a few of tests then?


Actually your phone just might, they are industry leaders with their camera technology. Just watch a review of you phone to see if it can?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> Actually your phone just might, they are industry leaders with their camera technology. Just watch a review of you phone to see if it can?



I'm going to give it a go a lil' later and see if you're right ... Bonus if it can  ... hold thumbs!

EDIT:
So my phone does indeed do what Huawei label as "Slow-mo", however it's nowhere close to what's required ... It is a year an a bit old if that makes any difference? ... maybe a newer one has better / more advanced capabilities?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm going to give it a go a lil' later and see if you're right ... Bonus if it can  ... hold thumbs!
> 
> EDIT:
> So my phone does indeed do what Huawei label as "Slow-mo", however it's nowhere close to what's required ... It is a year an a bit old if that makes any difference? ... maybe a newer one has better / more advanced capabilities?
> View attachment 224177



The newer Samsungs (my Note 10+ has it) have a slow-mo as well as a "super slow-mo" feature which should work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The newer Samsungs (my Note 10+ has it) have a slow-mo as well as a "super slow-mo" feature which should work.



Do want to give it a go with your "super slow-mo" device?  ... wick up a single plain wire contact coil on an open deck, and video the coil as you press the fire button, then 'rinse and repeat' with a single plain wire spaced coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Do want to give it a go with your "super slow-mo" device?  ... wick up a single plain wire contact coil on an open deck, and video the coil as you press the fire button, then 'rinse and repeat' with a single plain wire spaced coil



Will do so. Will be druuunk for most of the weekend so expect to see results on Monday. 

Also, I need to see if I have any non-clapton wire...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Will do so. Will be druuunk for most of the weekend so expect to see results on Monday.
> 
> Also, I need to see if I have any non-clapton wire...



Brillianto  ... (on the results in advance, and not so much on the upcoming hangover )

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (5/3/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Will do so. Will be druuunk for most of the weekend so expect to see results on Monday.
> 
> Also, I need to see if I have any non-clapton wire...


Oh kak! I want to see this video

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88 (5/3/21)

Here's a gif I made with the slow mo cam on my phone, the video is far to big to add so I just turned it into a gif.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Here's a gif I made with the slow mo cam on my phone, the video is far to big to add so I just turned it into a gif.
> View attachment 224183



I love it! ... so the pops we all know about, and some of those droplets find themselves in your mouth too, however if you look to the left of the coil, that's what I noticed, that trickle of vapour, which prompted the thought. I then tried with a loose-ish wick, and saw it happen on *both sides* of the coil, and NOT the center! 

EDIT:
I can't get enough of this  ... I would love to see the video frame by frame, as it looks to me like that pop happens on the right side of the coil ... now this explains how Zeus get it right by directing air on the ends of the coil as apposed the sides, it also substantiates why wicking density is more of an issue with some tanks than others.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (5/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I love it! ... so the pops we all know about, and some of those droplets find themselves in your mouth too, however if you look to the left of the coil, that's what I noticed, that trickle of vapour, which prompted the thought. I then tried with a loose-ish wick, and saw it happen on *both sides* of the coil, and NOT the center!
> 
> EDIT:
> I can't get enough of this  ... I would love to see the video frame by frame, as it looks to me like that pop happens on the right side of the coil ... now this explains how Zeus get it right by directing air on the ends of the coil as apposed the sides, it also substantiates why wicking density is more of an issue with some tanks than others.


Your theory makes a lot of sense, many people here love claptons that are not spaced, and I have always spaced mine because it tastes much better for me. My theory was that it needs to escape the cotton and the spacing helps that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> Your theory makes a lot of sense, many people here love claptons that are not spaced, and I have always spaced mine because it tastes much better for me. My theory was that it needs to escape the cotton and the spacing helps that



Your point with respect to having more flavour is valid with respect to spaced Claptons *IF* you have bottom or lower side airflow, based on what we see for now ... lets wait to see the two, (spaced vs. contact coil), differences, if any?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (5/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Your point with respect to having more flavour is valid with respect to spaced Claptons *IF* you have bottom or lower side airflow, based on what we see for now ... lets wait to see the two, (spaced vs. contact coil), differences, if any?


I have dotaio and billet box bridges, all bottom airflow , I taste a big difference . But airflow from different angles I am interested to see what comes out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88 (5/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I love it! ... so the pops we all know about, and some of those droplets find themselves in your mouth too, however if you look to the left of the coil, that's what I noticed, that trickle of vapour, which prompted the thought. I then tried with a loose-ish wick, and saw it happen on *both sides* of the coil, and NOT the center!
> 
> EDIT:
> I can't get enough of this  ... I would love to see the video frame by frame, as it looks to me like that pop happens on the right side of the coil ... now this explains how Zeus get it right by directing air on the ends of the coil as apposed the sides, it also substantiates why wicking density is more of an issue with some tanks than others.


I could possibly email it to you if it fits or I can put it in my Google drive and send you the link to it. Let me know if you want the original video

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (5/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I love it! ... so the pops we all know about, and some of those droplets find themselves in your mouth too, however if you look to the left of the coil, that's what I noticed, that trickle of vapour, which prompted the thought. I then tried with a loose-ish wick, and saw it happen on *both sides* of the coil, and NOT the center!
> 
> EDIT:
> I can't get enough of this  ... I would love to see the video frame by frame, as it looks to me like that pop happens on the right side of the coil ... now this explains how Zeus get it right by directing air on the ends of the coil as apposed the sides, it also substantiates why wicking density is more of an issue with some tanks than others.




Here's a link to the actual video on my Google drive, actually took this video in Jan playing around with the slow mo cam and just rewicked the brunhilde

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Here's a link to the actual video on my Google drive, actually took this video in Jan playing around with the slow mo cam and just rewicked the brunhilde




You're a star  ... Thanks so much 

I've just sent you a request for Google Drive access

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/21)

Hi @ace_d_house_cat ... any success with them videos?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi @ace_d_house_cat ... any success with them videos?




My favourite Sparky!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My favourite Sparky!



Justin Seber is funny but you can't beat Big Clive

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtM5z2gkrGRuWd0JQMx76qA

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi @ace_d_house_cat ... any success with them videos?




Hahahahaha I love this guys! 

Not yet, it was sadly an unexpected working weekend for me (didn't even exercise my right to get REKT ) and it's been a mad house ever since. I'll make some time one of the evenings this week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hahahahaha I love this guys!
> 
> Not yet, it was sadly an unexpected working weekend for me (didn't even exercise my right to get REKT ) and it's been a mad house ever since. I'll make some time one of the evenings this week.



No problem ace_d_house_cat ... I guess paid work has to come ahead of our hobbies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/3/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Here's a link to the actual video on my Google drive, actually took this video in Jan playing around with the slow mo cam and just rewicked the brunhilde




Some feedback on the file ...

When the video is examined frame by frame, the majority of vapour certainly seems to emanate from the wick ends, so status quo, there's merit in confirming this phenomenon 

I also removed the locating tabs from the cap off a Recurve Dual, so that I could place its top cap on, with the air inlets facing the coil ends as apposed the sides of the coils, and there is a substantial difference with respect to flavour, (_using a single spaced plain wire coil_). 
It does need some more work to direct the air closer to the coil end tho' to prevent vape dilution.
I'm now in search of a second Recurve, (_or two other identical and preferably simple decks_), so that I can do some back to back comparisons between air flows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I love it! ... so the pops we all know about, and some of those droplets find themselves in your mouth too, however if you look to the left of the coil, that's what I noticed, that trickle of vapour, which prompted the thought. I then tried with a loose-ish wick, and saw it happen on *both sides* of the coil, and NOT the center!
> 
> EDIT:
> I can't get enough of this  ... I would love to see the video frame by frame, as it looks to me like that pop happens on the right side of the coil ... now this explains how Zeus get it right by directing air on the ends of the coil as apposed the sides, it also substantiates why wicking density is more of an issue with some tanks than others.


You might be on to something with that statement. If I turn my RDA cap on the Tobhino inline with the coil I have noticed a difference in flavour and I also get a bit more airflow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/3/21)

Resistance said:


> You might be on to something with that statement. If I turn my RDA cap on the Tobhino inline with the coil I have noticed a difference in flavour and I also get a bit more airflow.



I'd certainly recommend giving it a try as you've done, to confirm what I have observed to date, namely that the vapour from a coil definitely emanates from the ends, more so than the outer surface at low to medium power levels ... I would require much better high speed camera footage to be able to confirm what happens at higher power levels though, also; 
Subjectively ... the vapour density seems to improve when the air inlets face the coil ends as apposed their '_normal_' position of facing either the bottom or outer sides of the coil, I've tested this on Zeus X and Recurve Dual decks to date and both seem to improve, however, again;
I would require some non subjective method of proving this phenomenon, and am having a look at building a fairly simple test jig that can supply 6 litres of air per minute, (_a typical DTL draw_), and feed it into a spectrometer for density and quality comparison.
If all of this goes well, then we'll end up with a method of scientifically measuring specific vapour density, and should also be able to resolve the ongoing vapers argument of which coil types, wire types and wrapping methods are best as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/3/21)

One can simply imagine a dual micro chimneys RTA with air outlets directly on top of the coil ends reducing the Vaper dilution and producing a phenomenal flavour! I can see the Ecigssa RTA taking shape as we move on into this thread!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> One can simply imagine a dual micro chimneys RTA with air outlets directly on top of the coil ends reducing the Vaper dilution and producing a phenomenal flavour! I can see the Ecigssa RTA taking shape as we move on into this thread!



You may well be correct @Grand Guru  ... We're only talking about the coil atomisation in free air at the mo', and things behave very differently in a vacuum, to which the chimney, (or chimneys?), would also need some work ... ideally they should also be tapered towards the tip to maintain the vape density as the vape cools, but the jury is still out on where it / they should be placed 

I love the idea of a Ecigssa RTA BTW

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (12/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'd certainly recommend giving it a try as you've done, to confirm what I have observed to date, namely that the vapour from a coil definitely emanates from the ends, more so than the outer surface at low to medium power levels ... I would require much better high speed camera footage to be able to confirm what happens at higher power levels though, also;
> Subjectively ... the vapour density seems to improve when the air inlets face the coil ends as apposed their '_normal_' position of facing either the bottom or outer sides of the coil, I've tested this on Zeus X and Recurve Dual decks to date and both seem to improve, however, again;
> I would require some non subjective method of proving this phenomenon, and am having a look at building a fairly simple test jig that can supply 6 litres of air per minute, (_a typical DTL draw_), and feed it into a spectrometer for density and quality comparison.
> If all of this goes well, then we'll end up with a method of scientifically measuring specific vapour density, and should also be able to resolve the ongoing vapers argument of which coil types, wire types and wrapping methods are best as well


That's how I've been using the Tobhino almost since I got it. I think I have posted it on the forum somewhere. I set my coil and then turn the cap.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> One can simply imagine a dual micro chimneys RTA with air outlets directly on top of the coil ends reducing the Vaper dilution and producing a phenomenal flavour! I can see the Ecigssa RTA taking shape as we move on into this thread!


Spoiler alert. @Intuthu Kagesi is making it happen!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)

Resistance said:


> That's how I've been using the Tobhino almost since I got it. I think I have posted it on the forum somewhere. I set my coil and then turn the cap.


That's fantastic news  and supports the testing I've done on the Recurve and Zeus. I would still like some more high speed footage of other coils types to confirm whether this phenomenon holds true across the range of coil and wire types, and in the meantime, am just going ahead with my test rig to automatically suck and dump a measured quantity into a spectrometer for comparative analysis .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

